
Bitcoin network reaches 1 Exahash/s - oafitupa
1 Exa = 1x10^18<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;FVrnXJW.jpg<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;charts&#x2F;hash-rate?timespan=2year&amp;showDataPoints=false&amp;daysAverageString=1&amp;show_header=true&amp;scale=0&amp;address=
======
logn
And still just ~5 transactions per second.

~~~
imrehg
Since the two things are not really connected (as far as I understand)...

~~~
Avalaxy
Correct. The amount of hashing power is correlated with how difficult it is to
manipulate the network, but not with the rate at which coins are mined or
transactions are processed.

I expect this to drop off after the reward halving. It's a constant zero sum
game, but I don't expect the halving to propel the price so much that the
hashing power is maintainable.

------
KhalPanda
That's a lot of power consumption.

~~~
kleer001
Compared to what?

